# GTA 4: Besser als iCEnhancer-Mod? Gionight lässt eure Grafikkarte qualmen - Fantastische Bilder und Video



## FrankMoers (28. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GTA 4: Besser als iCEnhancer-Mod? Gionight lässt eure Grafikkarte qualmen - Fantastische Bilder und Video* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GTA 4: Besser als iCEnhancer-Mod? Gionight lässt eure Grafikkarte qualmen - Fantastische Bilder und Video


----------



## Malifurion (28. August 2011)

IEnhancer + Gionight = Ultra Hardwarefresserei^^


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2011)

Schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus - bin nur der Meinung, wenn man schon an den Umgebungen so schraubt und realismusnahe Texturen einbindet, dann sollte man auch an den Charakteren was machen.

Die NPC´s fügen sich nämlich überhaupt nicht ins Gesamtbild ein.
Ich habe für mich persönlich lieber ne stimmige Grafik und nen durchgängigen Stil, als etwas aufpoliertes und etwas das raussticht, weil es sich nicht einfügt. In meinen Augen zerstört das nämlich Immersion.


----------



## LorD-AcE (28. August 2011)

Gehoppst wie gesprungen, der icenhancer sowie der gionight mod basieren auf dem ENB-Series mod, von daher wird es noch ewig viele derartiger Configs für ENb geben (zumal es schon viele viele davon gibt). Eigentlich ist der ENB-Series-Mod derjenige der die wirkliche Beachtung finden sollte.


----------



## sireristof1332 (28. August 2011)

warte ma das is nedma max grafik und schaut fett aus ?
respekt


----------



## boyclar (28. August 2011)

Gta 4 ist ein schrott Spiel, da bringt auch eine gute Grafik nichts.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (28. August 2011)

Ich warte auf den Steam-Winterdeal und schieß es fürn €  So langsam muss ich mir das Spiel dann doch mal gönnen.


----------



## mimc1 (28. August 2011)

Ich habe doch von anfang an gesagt das Ice Enhancer schön is aber allgemein mit Enb besser Sachen gemacht werden


----------



## SnowmanGER (28. August 2011)

Ich bezweifele, dass GTA 5 sich grafisch deutlich von GTA 4 unterscheiden wird, da die Konsolenversionen dies verhindern werden. Und 2 Spiele machen sie bestimmt nicht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLdoMRA6eks&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Yojinj (28. August 2011)

Willkommen bei PCgtaIVMods.de und da kam ich immer hier her um neueres aus dem PC Gaming Bereich zu erfahren. Gott bin ich ein Internet Noob.


----------



## hansherbert444 (28. August 2011)

Sowas zeigt sehr eindrucksvoll, welche grafische Qualität heute möglich wäre, wenn man PC-only ohne Konsolentechniklimitierung entwickeln würde.


----------



## z3ro22 (28. August 2011)

das die konsolen schuld sind ist doch normal schade ist es aber :/ sieht aber echt episch aus


----------



## Monstermic (28. August 2011)

Was ich wieder nicht verstehe:

Diese Mod hat ja nichts mit der Texturenqualität zu tun. Und der Mod - Entwickler sagt, er habe lediglich neue straßentexturen (DKTs) genutzt. 

Aber wieso sehen dann alle oberflächen im spiel so dramatisch besser aus als im Original? Irgendwas muss da doch passiert sein.


----------



## Skuttis (28. August 2011)

Sieht ja ganz nett aus aber hab meiner Meinung nach schon bessere Settings gesehen. Schaut euch diese mal an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8I9Pd-5F8s&feature=channel_video_title
oder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcDXT88dvJU&feature=relmfu


----------



## utlaginn (28. August 2011)

@Skuttis: finde auch, dass es 'ne menge sehr brauchbarer anderer enb-settings gibt. bin auch bei der photorealistic von niggbert hängengeblieben, sehr schön und vor allem auch performant. die aktuelle icEnhancer grillt meine übertaktete 460er auf 80°C+ bei max 30 fps 

@Monstermic: die dramatischen unterschiede resultieren m.m.n. vor allem aus dem massiven umbau der beleuchtung. fein abgestimmte bloom-, ambient occlusion und kontrast settings und sonstiges zusätzliches lighting voodoo lassen selbst die vanilla texturen wörtlich in völlig anderem licht erscheinen


----------



## Crizpy (28. August 2011)

falls es irgendeinen unter euch gibt der SLI GTX 590 besitzt also 2x mal gtx 590 in einem rechner der soll mich benachrichtigen weil 
ich will unbedingt wissen wie das gameplay so is


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (28. August 2011)

Der Modder benutzt aber auch (wie der von IcEnhancer) "reale" Werbeplakate, was man am Times Square ganz gut sehen kann. Diese habene eine höhere Auflösung als die des Originalspiels. 

Ich selbst habe eine einzige GTX 570 und bei mir läuft der neueste IcEnhancer flüssig wie Butter. Da wird es diese Mod auch tun (wobei ich mir die Installation schenke. Unterschiede kann man da mit der Lupe suchen). 

Es folgt schlimme Eigenwerbung: Ein Trailer für meinen kommenden Gta IV-Film (der auch IcEnhancer nutzt. Also kein Thema verfehlt ): Chauffeur Trailer - YouTube


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. August 2011)

was nutzen die fettesten Grafikmods, wenn das ganze in jedem Video, das ich gesehen habe, ruckelt wie sau?


----------



## nobody1001 (29. August 2011)

Bei dem Video von Kaesbrotjunge sieht man doch die typischen Schwächen. 50% des Mods sind absolut beeidruckend. Die Restlichen 50% sind Müll - ich kanns leider nicht anders sagen. Tageslicht-Scenen sind oft viel zu hell und total ausgewaschen/ untersättigt, Nacht-Scenen sind teilweise viel zu dunkel, die Reklame und Beleuchtung in der Nacht machte einen Blind und die Farben blass, der Kontrast ist teilweise Massiv zu hoch. Die Arbeit ist respektabel aber  ein Spiel das abwechselt zwischen Übersättigung und Untersättigung der Farben, Blindheit durch zu viel oder zu wenig licht macht einfach keinen Sinn. Mich ärgert das ganze weil ich das Spiel gerne mit so einem Mod spielem würde. Von anderen Mod-Nutzern hört man aber ständig das sie die Mods super finden würden und niemand spricht mal tacheles. Dann bleib ich eben bei meinem Standard GTA.


----------



## Maddi20 (29. August 2011)

gut ich nehm dann den mod der weniger performance braucht


----------



## creebo (3. September 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> was nutzen die fettesten Grafikmods, wenn das ganze in jedem Video, das ich gesehen habe, ruckelt wie sau?


es gibt genügend user mit ausreichend großen rechnern die diese mods ruckelfrei genießen können(gehöre selbst leider nicht dazu aber egal). hast du dich denn auch bei crysis beschwert, dass es mit deinem alten rechner nicht flüssig spielbar war? wer eine solche beleuchtung in einer open world genießen will braucht einen potenten pc. du kannst ja nicht erwarten, dass etwas das wesentlich besser aussieht als gtaIV besser läuft oder erwartest du dass privatpersonen eine engine so aufbohren, dass sie weniger performance benötigt und gleichzeitig die grafik verbessert? ein blick auf die liste der grafikoptionen dieser mods sollte dir klar werden lassen, dass der hardwarehunger dadruch steigt.


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (3. September 2011)

hmmmm schaut ja super hammer aus aber irgendwie würde ich mich doch nicht trauen das auf meins raufzu schmeissen.
hab aber eh n ziemlich megapc.


----------



## Lurelein (3. September 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> was nutzen die fettesten Grafikmods, wenn das ganze in jedem Video, das ich gesehen habe, ruckelt wie sau?


 
Das liegt oft an den Aufnahmen selbst. Habe die Mod getestet und sie läuft Butterweich. Mit entsprechender HW also kein Problem


----------



## jpEg (4. September 2011)

nobody1001 schrieb:


> Bei dem Video von Kaesbrotjunge sieht man doch die typischen Schwächen. 50% des Mods sind absolut beeidruckend. Die Restlichen 50% sind Müll - ich kanns leider nicht anders sagen. Tageslicht-Scenen sind oft viel zu hell und total ausgewaschen/ untersättigt, Nacht-Scenen sind teilweise viel zu dunkel, die Reklame und Beleuchtung in der Nacht machte einen Blind und die Farben blass, der Kontrast ist teilweise Massiv zu hoch. Die Arbeit ist respektabel aber  ein Spiel das abwechselt zwischen Übersättigung und Untersättigung der Farben, Blindheit durch zu viel oder zu wenig licht macht einfach keinen Sinn. Mich ärgert das ganze weil ich das Spiel gerne mit so einem Mod spielem würde. Von anderen Mod-Nutzern hört man aber ständig das sie die Mods super finden würden und niemand spricht mal tacheles. Dann bleib ich eben bei meinem Standard GTA.


Kann ich nur zustimmen. Gibt keinen Mod der wirklich Sinn macht ihn dauerhaft zu nutzen. Ist alles mehr Schein als Sein.
Sieht auch immer nur gut auf den Bildern aus. Habe dutzende ausprobiert die im Spiel nie so ausgesehen haben, wie auf den angepriesenen Bildern. Immer hatte er bei irgendeiner Tageszeit schwächen.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (4. September 2011)

nobody1001 schrieb:


> Bei dem Video von Kaesbrotjunge sieht man doch die typischen Schwächen. 50% des Mods sind absolut beeidruckend. Die Restlichen 50% sind Müll - ich kanns leider nicht anders sagen. Tageslicht-Scenen sind oft viel zu hell und total ausgewaschen/ untersättigt, Nacht-Scenen sind teilweise viel zu dunkel, die Reklame und Beleuchtung in der Nacht machte einen Blind und die Farben blass, der Kontrast ist teilweise Massiv zu hoch. Die Arbeit ist respektabel aber  ein Spiel das abwechselt zwischen Übersättigung und Untersättigung der Farben, Blindheit durch zu viel oder zu wenig licht macht einfach keinen Sinn. Mich ärgert das ganze weil ich das Spiel gerne mit so einem Mod spielem würde. Von anderen Mod-Nutzern hört man aber ständig das sie die Mods super finden würden und niemand spricht mal tacheles. Dann bleib ich eben bei meinem Standard GTA.


 
Tacheles: Ich nutze den IcEnhancer 1.3 noch immer und ich bin mit den Ergebnissen absolut zufrieden. Klar gibt es Stellen, die nicht so gut aussehen, wie sie könnten - aber immer noch deutlich besser wirken wie die Originalversion. Wobei "besser" vielleicht nur Geschmackssache ist. Dass das Tageslicht eher "weiß" ist, wird von vielen bemängelt. Dies ist jedoch deutlich realistischer als die gelben Sonnenstrahlen der comichaften Urversion. Wenn die Mod (meiner Meinung nach natürlich) nur zu 50% besser wäre, würde ich sie für mein Filmprojekt ganz sicher nicht nutzen. 
Falls du ein etwas längeres Video davon sehen willst (Trommelwirbel), dann kannst du dir hier den ersten Teil meines Filmes "Chauffeur" ansehen: Chauffeur - Part I - YouTube

Ps: Und dass die Nacht "schwarz" und nicht "braun" ist, rechne ich der Mod auch sehr hoch an.


----------



## 5h4d0w (5. September 2011)

es ist schon witzig wenn einerseits, pc-gamer stets jammern von wegen konsolen würden grafik am pc zurückhalten, aber andererseits jammern viele dann auch wenn es mods oder vereinzelte games gibt, für die man neueste pcs braucht. und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn diese leute oft ein und die selben sind... wisst ihr denn was ihr wollt?!



nobody1001 schrieb:


> Tageslicht-Scenen sind oft viel zu hell und total ausgewaschen/ untersättigt



wenn ich sowas les, frag ich mich wann solche leute zuletzt aus dem fenster geguckt haben, anstatt bäume und häuser nur am monitor gesehen zu haben. bei den meisten fotos, games, etc. ist die sättigung extrem raufgeschraubt! zB blätter sind nunmal nicht giftgrün, sondern oft eher dunkeltürkis.
"zu hell" lass ich mir unter umständen einreden, dazu müsst ich mir noch mehr videos ansehn - wobei auch hier... an heißen sommertagen können städte durchaus verdammt blass aussehen. und viele städte sehen bei nacht nunmal viel bunter aus. deshalb hab ich als jugendlicher die nacht so geliebt... wegen dem unglaublichen farbenspiel.


----------



## roym899 (8. September 2011)

Langsams nerven mich die dauernden: GTA IV News. Das läuft auf keinem PC mit Mod flüssig, und die Texturen werden durch den Mod auch nicht hochauflösender.


----------



## VideoGameFan (9. November 2011)

Also ich zocke zur Zeit mit dem iCEnhancer-Mod 1.3, einem Textur Update Pack (Bessere Strassen, Umgebung, Bäume ect..) und natürlich Car mods.
Der iCEnhancer-Mod den ich nutze wurde von einem User namens schakusa modifiziert.
Und erlich gesagt das ist die beste Config die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
Es sieht genau so aus wie in den Videos oder Screenshots die immer zu sehen sind von dem iCEnhancer-Mod, einfach nur geil.
Ausser die Zwischensequenzen sehen nicht gut aus.
Aber wenn euer PC es zulässt googelt einfach mal nach iCEd v.1.3-Modified by schakusa.
Ist echt nice.

@roym899

Bei mir läuft es mit 35-40 fsp (Also gut spielbar)
Und Texturupdates gibt es auch, wie ich oben ja schon geschrieben habe.


----------

